# Recent project all 350 bull



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

A recent project picture. One of the Carrara Stucco we did also.

Nate


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job, Nate! Inside and out.

Tim


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

I love detailed projects. It's like a kid in a toystore to me. It's fun to overcome a challenge and make it look good. In all the years i'm doing this it's the challenges i remember. Just about anyone can do a square room but do you remember them. If you don't, what have you truly accomplished? (other than making money)


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a question. How do you cover the slices in the rounded bullnose arch bead? I've heard a couple of replies just curious to hear any other takes


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats why I use 350 bull only...no splices. Just not worth the tears to use 3/4" any more.


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice Nate, looks amazing


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Scoop some mud onto a bullnose cleaning tool, wipe the mud onto the arch leaving plenty on to cover the 'slices' and then coat the arch. You should only have to do this once and when you sand, just make sure you don't sand it all off. It is kind of tricky though, especially when you have a smooth wall type finish for texture. If it is just orange peel, then they really don't have to be perfect. I've even used my fingers and just spread some mud across the arch.... 



butcherman said:


> Here's a question. How do you cover the slices in the rounded bullnose arch bead? I've heard a couple of replies just curious to hear any other takes


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

I did a house once that was about 8000 square feet and I used something like 55 10' flex arch pieces in the house. One room had twenty arches in it, all connected in a ridiculous line of arches. I was pretty annoyed working on it, especially when halfway through we realized the framing just wasn't lining up good enough so they overlayed a good portion of the arches with 1/4". It drove me crazy, but definitely one job I won't ever forget.




butcherman said:


> I love detailed projects. It's like a kid in a toystore to me. It's fun to overcome a challenge and make it look good. In all the years i'm doing this it's the challenges i remember. Just about anyone can do a square room but do you remember them. If you don't, what have you truly accomplished? (other than making money)


----------

